# Does it have to be a phone? Will tablet work?



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Will a tablet work instead of a phone? 

If so, how much data is needed for a tablet? 2g?

What are you using btw?

Sorry if this has been asked before......


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

I have always used a tablet. I used a Samsung Note 8.0 which was added to my ATT plan.

Recently, I purchased a Asus Zenpad that I use my phone to hotspot. I updated my tablet due to the above having GPS issues, which I think was the tablet itself. I decided on the above as it is a recent version of the Android OS.

Not sure if this is an issue, but having to turn on my hotspot and connect before I drive is a pain.

I would prefer to use a Apple Ipad but the Uber app is forced to portrait mode and this cannot be changed. On Android I was able to download a app to force the rotation.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Flex said it doesnt work with IOS?

Ok I will look into zenpad too. Thanks


----------



## SkinnieMinnie (Sep 4, 2015)

dizie said:


> Fles said it doesnt work with IOS?
> 
> Ok I will look into zenpad too. Thanks


iOS app is limited for use at only some of the warehouses.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Make sure your tablet has a back camera. If it only has a front camera like certain Kindles it wont work.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes a tablet will work,... Unless you don't plan on receiving phone calls.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Yes a tablet will work,... Unless you don't plan on receiving phone calls.


I have an iphone. Does the job require phone calls?

Sorry I dont know how it works...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Depending on how one operates, yes.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

dizie said:


> I have an iphone. Does the job require phone calls?
> 
> Sorry I dont know how it works...


 On occasion you have to call customers or customer support. It's all done through the app. There are options to call the customer when you're on a delivery as well as support. You don't see the customers number and they see an amazon phone number when calls are made.

Several locations support IOS but not very many. 
Here's some info from the official flex blog:
http://amazonflex.blogs.com/flex/2016/05/app-troubleshooting-iphone.html


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dizie said:


> I have an iphone. Does the job require phone calls?
> 
> Sorry I dont know how it works...


Whats tricky is when you need to make a phone call you have to do it through the app. Its one of those privacy issues where a generic number calls your device and then it rings while it connects you to the customer.

To be honest I dont even use support anymore, they are not too helpful. Where you would run into trouble is when you need to contact the customer (I need a gate code) or (Help me find your address)

Without an android phone your only option would be to take them back to the warehouse. This is not the end of the world but it may be more work for you depending on how far the warehouse is from you.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh one last question, how much data do I need? Is 2g enough?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dizie said:


> Oh one last question, how much data do I need? Is 2g enough?


App uses very little data, I believe I use less than a gig a month on my phone. It will work your battery though since the scanner uses the camera.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Im looking into LG nexus 5 now. Thanks again guys.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Whats tricky is when you need to make a phone call you have to do it through the app.


No..........

On each package label the phone number to the customer is printed, you can just dial it from any phone you have as this calls them directly. Also your ID CARD has the number to logistics and when you call they ask you for the TBA # on the label.

So NO you do not need an Android phone to use the service, a tablet is fine......


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> No..........
> 
> On each package label the phone number to the customer is printed, you can just dial it from any phone you have as this calls them directly. Also your ID CARD has the number to logistics and when you call they ask you for the TBA # on the label.
> 
> So NO you do not need an Android phone to use the service, a tablet is fine......


Are you prime now? Phone number is definitely not on the label.

Also we dont have ID cards so you are talking about something totally different buddy.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> No..........
> 
> On each package label the phone number to the customer is printed, you can just dial it from any phone you have as this calls them directly. Also your ID CARD has the number to logistics and when you call they ask you for the TBA # on the label.
> 
> So NO you do not need an Android phone to use the service, a tablet is fine......


You must do prime now. Packages definitely do not have a phone number for logistics and we do not have ID cards.

So you are talking about something else.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Are you prime now? Phone number is definitely not on the label.
> 
> Also we dont have ID cards so you are talking about something totally different buddy.


I got you alright buddy........... I do Amazon Flex Logistics


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You must do prime now. Packages definitely do not have a phone number for logistics and we do not have ID cards.
> 
> So you are talking about something else.


Logistics does contain the number of every customer on each package. However, I would never call them outside of the app. I'm either throwing their shit over the fence or bringing it back to the warehouse if they don't answer through the app. The only exception I have ever made was a Hotwheels delivery where the customer gave their number through the notes. I didn't have to order lunch that day...


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I made the mistake of calling the number directly on the package once (calling via the app didn't work). Guy didn't answer, but texted me back "who is this??" I replied "Amazon delivery driver, I left a package at your front door per your instructions"

I then had to endure several more "who is this?!" and "I got a new phone, who is this??" texts the rest of the night... I figured if he didn't read the first reply, I wasn't going to engage any further.

g


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Packages definitely do not have a phone number for logistics and we do not have ID cards.
> 
> So you are talking about something else.


It's on there. Just have to look for it. Not grouped with the address at the top.
Look at the label of any package fulfilled or sorted thru Amazon's NAFC - 
between the first tracking barcode and the QR code (square indicia) there's a string.
Embedded in that string of characters is the customer's phone # associated
with that Amazon.com account. It's often their private cell, so use diligence.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

This is chopped up pretty good, but it shows where the phone number is located.
(pointing in red) There's maybe 16 or 17 digits there, so only part of the string is the phone number.

[[click to enlarge]]


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Ah I see it now! Good to know!


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

really? So tablet will work?

whats a good cheap service provider for tablets? What are you guys using?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dizie said:


> really? So tablet will work?
> 
> whats a good cheap service provider for tablets? What are you guys using?


I would beware on a cheap service provider. Remember you are using GPS for your deliveries and if you dont get good service you can get stuck. I will let others weigh in since I use my phone.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Ah I see it now! Good to know!


Smh..............


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

J.F.R. said:


> Smh..............


smb...

(scratching my balz)


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

dizie said:


> really? So tablet will work?
> 
> whats a good cheap service provider for tablets? What are you guys using?


Two things you shold not scrimp on doing Flex: Vehicle maintenance and phone/service. 
The money you will lose by neglecting either will be many multiples of any savings.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> Smh..............


Oh wise one!


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

I was thinking of Ting's service. Anybody has experience with ting?


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I have always used a tablet. I used a Samsung Note 8.0 which was added to my ATT plan.
> 
> Recently, I purchased a Asus Zenpad that I use my phone to hotspot. I updated my tablet due to the above having GPS issues, which I think was the tablet itself. I decided on the above as it is a recent version of the Android OS.
> 
> ...


Is your zenpad the one with the 5mp camera? Is i enough to scan those bar codes?

Sorry noob Q


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Sum ting wong?


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

dizie said:


> I have an iphone. Does the job require phone calls?
> 
> Sorry I dont know how it works...


You can make calls on a tablet by setting up a google voice account. For me, my Uber number rarely changes. It is saved in my 'phone' as Uber Rider which I am wondering how this thread went into Amazon flex. SMH. When it does change, I go into contact the rider and the new number is there.

I use 2-3gb a


dizie said:


> Is your zenpad the one with the 5mp camera? Is i enough to scan those bar codes?
> 
> Sorry noob Q


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F57BCJK/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Oh wise one!


You really should overcome your ignorance , I can only imagine how you've dealt your whole life with it.......

When someone talks I always listen, no matter who they are and I investigate. Knowledge is power.....

Peace


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> You really should overcome your ignorance , I can only imagine how you've dealt your whole life with it.......
> 
> When someone talks I always listen, no matter who they are and I investigate. Knowledge is power.....
> 
> Peace


You really should get over yourself you were right the number is on the package, I acknowledged that good for you. You were wrong about ID cards not every warehouse gives them.

But yeah whatever makes you feel high and mighty. I just try to answer questions but mostly I just drive, got a family to support and all


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You really should get over yourself you were right the number is on the package, I acknowledged that good for you. You were wrong about ID cards not every warehouse gives them.
> 
> But yeah whatever makes you feel high and mighty. I just try to answer questions but mostly I just drive, got a family to support and all


Yeah, I forgot you're the only one with a Family...........

No point in double backing on yourself "buddy" and the ID card I stated was just the regular Amazon Flex Badge which has Logistic number on it......

My point of even posting in this thread was helping the OP out, informing him of things that some people might not be aware of. So yeah everyone works to support their family, but by that same token learn to take advice and apply it to your life as many things can/will help you......

Peace


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> Yeah, I forgot you're the only one with a Family...........
> 
> No point in double backing on yourself "buddy" and the ID card I stated was just the regular Amazon Flex Badge which has Logistic number on it......
> 
> ...


Yup and do not forget using smug arrogance to get your point across. I suppose some feel validated by that...


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yup and do not forget using smug arrogance to get your point across. I suppose some feel validated by that...


Well, I can't argue with that... You Got Me.....

Maybe it comes from my Strict Dominican Father, to then the Military where we were scrutinized for even folding your bed sheets wrong..... Apologize man, my message at times is delivered with a heavy hand... Sorry

Peace


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> Well, I can't argue with that... You Got Me.....
> 
> Maybe it comes from my Strict Dominican Father, to then the Military where we were scrutinized for even folding your bed sheets wrong..... Apologize man, my message at times is delivered with a heavy hand... Sorry
> 
> Peace


Its all good. Again you were right and I learned something from you. Be safe on the road my friend.


----------

